# Guter günstiger CPU-Kühler



## DerFloh (8. Juli 2010)

*Guter günstiger CPU-Kühler*

Hi 
ich suche einen guten Kühler für eine Sockel AM3 CPU (Athlon II X4, 4x2,8GHz)
Preis sollt unter 30Euro liegen, lieber unter 25
Der Kühler soll hauptsächlich leise sein, aber trotzdem bei Sommertemperaturen immernoch entsprechend kühlen.
Könnt ihr mir da Kühler empfehlen?
Achja Montageaufwand ist egal, da es sowieso ein Neuaufbau wird.


----------



## facehugger (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Guter günstiger CPU-Kühler*

hmmm, die meisten aktuellen, guten CPU-Kühler kosten halt über 30 Eus...aber der hier sollte eigentlich ausreichen:

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev.2

oder auch noch im Budget, wenn auch knapp:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...rctic-Cooling-Freezer-Xtreme-Rev2::12745.html


----------



## DerFloh (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Guter günstiger CPU-Kühler*

Das wären so meine Favoriten, kann mir da jemand Empfehlungen geben:
Scythe Grand Kama Cross   27€
EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner  28€
Scythe Ninja 2 Rev. B 28€
Xigmatek S1284C Achilles  29€
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B 31€
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 31€
EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner Blue Edition  31€


----------



## schlappe89 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Guter günstiger CPU-Kühler*

Jo Mugen2 natürlich, damit kannst du nichts falsch machen.
Brocken ist auch gut.


----------



## facehugger (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Guter günstiger CPU-Kühler*



DerFloh schrieb:


> Das wären so meine Favoriten, kann mir da jemand Empfehlungen geben:
> Scythe Grand Kama Cross   27€
> EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner  28€
> Scythe Ninja 2 Rev. B 28€
> ...



Verbaun kannst du die alle, richtig laut ist keiner von denen. Kannst sie ja eh runterregeln und genügend Leistung für deinen Vierkerner haben sie. Würde an deiner Stelle den nehmen der am günstigsten ist und dir persönlich am besten gefällt


----------



## schlappe89 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Guter günstiger CPU-Kühler*

Der Xigmatek Lüfter ist schon ziemlich laut wenn er nicht auf minimaler Drehzahl läuft und nen den Grand Kama muss man nicht nehmen wenn man Platz für nen Towerkühler hat


----------



## DerFloh (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Guter günstiger CPU-Kühler*

dann wirds wohl einer der ersten 3, ist übrigens nicht für meinen Vierkerner, is ein Geburtstagsgeschenk für jemanden dem ich für seine eigene Geburtstagslan einen Rechner bauen soll 
Rechner bezahlt er, Kühler wird ne Überraschung


----------



## kress (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Guter günstiger CPU-Kühler*

Der Ninja ist eher für (Semi)Passiv geeignet wegen dem großen Lamellenabstand.
Der Kama Cross ist gut und kühlt auch noch das Mainboard mit, was bei schwacher Gehäusebelüftung vorteilhaft sein kann.


----------



## facehugger (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Guter günstiger CPU-Kühler*



schlappe89 schrieb:


> Der Xigmatek Lüfter ist schon ziemlich laut wenn er nicht auf minimaler Drehzahl läuft und nen den Grand Kama muss man nicht nehmen wenn man Platz für nen Towerkühler hat


Dann hattest du wohl n`schlechten Lüfter erwischt. Meiner war damals wirklich leise. Lag vielleicht an der Serienstreuung...


----------

